# Nc-beaut. Male golden ret. At nc kill shelter



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15733545&mtf=1

PTS 02/15 #0626

Gaston County Animal Control
Dallas, NC
704-922-8677 option #4 
[email protected] 

PTS 02/15 #0626 

Golden Retriever
Medium Young Male Dog Pet ID: 0626 Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About PTS 02/15 #0626IMPORTANT (FOR FASTER SERVICE): Please include the tag# with your inquiry. If you are with a rescue, please include the name of your rescue and 501c3 status in your inquiry.

ANIMALS WILL BE PUT TO SLEEP (PTS) ON THEIR PTS DATE IF NOT PLACED ON HOLD BY 5PM THE BUSINESS DAY BEFORE THEIR PTS DATE. ANIMALS PLACED ON HOLD, MUST BE PULLED BY 4PM ON THEIR PTS DATE OR THEY WILL BE PTS. IF YOU ARE AT ALL INTERESTED IN THIS ANIMAL, PLEASE DON'T HESITATE - THESE ANIMALS LIVES DEPEND ON QUICK ACTION.

Please read the following description of the shelter's policies on pulling non-adoptable (coded as "OTHER" on the GCAC website) animals. If you are not with a 501c3 rescue, you will need to contact someone from Animal League of Gaston County to help you rescue this animal (see contact info below).

We are a group of volunteers that try to help the dogs/cats at Gaston County get into rescues and adoptable homes, but we don't work at the shelter and don't usually have a lot of information on the animals (unfortunately). Animal Control employees only do a very quick evaluation of the animal upon intake, no vet check is performed and we can only guess as to what breed we think the animal might be - practically no animals come into this shelter with pedigrees, so there is no guarantee on animals being a specific or advertised breed. We just try to get their info out so people learn about them.

This animal was not slated for the adoption floor by the Animal Control Kennel person upon intake, so this animal WILL BE EUTHANIZED on it's PTS (put to sleep) date if not pulled by a rescue or adopted out through an ALGC representative. This shelter does use a gas chamber. 

We do not know why this animal was not slated for adoptions. There are many reasons why animals are not slated for adoptions (underweight, overweight, shy or scared to be at the kennel (this is the typical reason and most dogs are freaked out by being at the kennel), obvious health issue (dogs and cats are not vetted at all), too old, runny stool, parasites, or the owner says the dog is not good with other dogs or has some sort of issue (this is another very common reason because owners turning animals into the shelter are afraid to admit out loud that they just don't want the animal anymore and make up an excuse as to why they are turning the animal in). 

Because this animal was not chosen for adoption, it has to be adopted out through the Animal League of Gaston County or can be pulled by a 501c3 rescue. This animal can be pulled out of the shelter after 4PM the business day BEFORE it's euthanize date (the day before the PTS date in the dog's name on petfinder) but cannot leave the shelter until the close of business for that day (5:01 PM). 

If adopting through ALGC, we will require a vet reference for people not from a 501c3 rescue stating that all pets are up to date on vaccinations, are spayed or neutered and dogs are on heartworm preventative. Adopters are REQUIRED to get the animal vaccinated and spayed or neutered at their expense within 2 weeks of adopting the animal or by the time the animal is six months old. We have no kennels to house the animals, so they are required to be picked up by 4PM on their PTS date, else they will be euthanized. This shelter uses a gas chamber.

You can see the animal anytime before it's PTS/release date at Gaston County Animal Control. Please note: Only rescue group representatives can interact with animals that are not in the adoption program. If a person wants to interact with an animal not in adoption, an ALGC or 501c3 rescue representative must be present with that person. 

The shelter is open daily from 11am - 5pm and the first Sat of the month. Shelter contact information is posted here: http://www.co.gaston.nc.us/animalcontrol/HoursContactDirections.HTM. Information on the Gaston County

To see all of the pets on the Shelter website: http://egov2.co.gaston.nc.us/AnimalWebPub/hknlinq.aspx 

Low Cost Spay Neuter Clinic can be found here: http://www.co.gaston.nc.us/animalcontrol/GastonClinic.htm.

Please act quickly to arrange adoption for this animal, they are given very little time before they are euthanized. 

Thank you for inquiring.

Animal League of Gaston County Contacts:
Megan: [email protected]

PLEASE SPAY/NEUTER TO AVOID PET OVERPOPULATION AND UNWANTED EUTHANASIA OF THESE ANIMALS. My Contact InfoGaston County Animal Control 
Dallas, NC 
704-922-8677 option #4 
See More Pets
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=NC278
I JUST EMLD. THE NC GOLDEN RET. RESCUES


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He looks scared. That could be why he is not coming up for adoption after his stray hold is up.

If anyone is interested call the shelter and find out details. If you can't get im out, I can through a rescue I help. I'll even do the first leg of a transport.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

This poor boy, he looks so confused and frightened.


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

whats the closest rescue operation? ****... I'm in Oregon! Poor boy needs to be pulled!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Furrygodmother*

Furrygodmother

Not sure which of the four Golden Ret. REscues in NC is closest-I emld.
all four yesterday but haven't heard anything.

You can email them again!


WWW.GRCA-NRC.ORG


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Gas chamber?!!!Are we talking Holocost here??!!Jeez!I hope he's fine!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Neuse River is trying to get him, but they have to have a foster home first. His last day is today and they are working as quickly as they can to get him out. Unfortunately, we have been inundated in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

What horror!Today??!!!I'll pray he's saved!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He's too precious to die!!!!! Hopefully someone can get to him before it's too late.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I just don't know how these places can call themselves helpful in any way shape or form.

"ANIMALS WILL BE PUT TO SLEEP (PTS) ON THEIR PTS DATE IF NOT PLACED ON HOLD BY 5PM THE BUSINESS DAY BEFORE THEIR PTS DATE. ANIMALS PLACED ON HOLD, MUST BE PULLED BY 4PM ON THEIR PTS DATE OR THEY WILL BE PTS."

They don't even have the balls to say it. They have to abbreviate it.

Now I'm mad, dammit.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Doesn't he have until Monday the 15th???? I'd take him in a heartbeat.........


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes-these souless letters....it makes me sick.Helpfull my ...I pray for the boy!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I e-mailed the rescues in N. Carolina as well. Hopefully, someone can help him out. Did anyone find out why he wasn't slated for adoption?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I got an e-mail back from one rescue and they said that he doesn't look golden to them. He thought MAYBE a golden mix. I said I didn't know for sure as I just saw the picture as well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

Do you know if Neuse River found a foster home for him?
He sure is adorable.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

We don't have a foster home, but I just got an email that said he is safe and we are still looking for a foster home. Our rescue obviously feels he is mostly if not totally golden.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Glad he is safe


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Good to hear.....


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

A big thanks to all who helped save this boy.


----------

